# Multiplayer Aspect



## KianAviation (Oct 24, 2017)

I don't think *anyone* has touched on this yet but pretty much every Animal Crossing game has had some sort of multiplayer aspect so what do you think it will be in the upcoming mobile game (even though we have no details on the game itself)?

Kian


----------



## 50m4ra (Oct 24, 2017)

You're right!.... We NEED a game built to support players visiting a town!  It would be amazing   also I think it'll have a multiplayer tie in for ac switch. 


50m4ra


----------



## 50m4ra (Oct 25, 2017)

Now that we know stuff :3 we need to be able to visit each other's campground and chat in real time!


----------



## blue2kid3 (Oct 25, 2017)

Of course it can change thanks to updates but from what I can understand it will only be A syncronis multiplayer making it easy to pick up and play "with" friends even if they are not online but not really a hint at real time multiplayer. (Maybe due to fear of going over data on phone plans?)


----------



## Fleshy (Oct 25, 2017)

It looks like you can only visit people's campsites, there doesn't seem to be much multiplayer interactive play, but I hope that changes, because playing animal crossing with others is a big part of the games for me.


----------



## watercolorwish (Oct 25, 2017)

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeee kinda let down that we probs wont be able to wifi with other people. maybe there will be some texting system in the game like the message board but still i would love to walk around the campsite with my friends to make it more interactive


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Oct 25, 2017)

I'm hoping they add some sort of mini games you can play with friends, but I wouldn't expect too much multiplayer interaction from a mobile app tbh


----------

